# ZZ-R / OL4C incorrect algs on wiki



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2019)

So I checked the wiki and not all ZZ-R / OL4C algs are correct, I don't wanna mess with that, if you want to fix it, go ahead.
I'll just post here the correct algs.



Spoiler: pages with issue



https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=OLC&redirect=no 
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Corner_Orientation#OLC_Algorithms
-> reddit with the issue



*But waitaminute... What is zz-r??*



> ZZ-reduction, also called ZZ-r, is a variant of the ZZ method for 3x3x3 proposed by Adrian Currier in 2014. It focuses on a reduction of PLL cases with the added benefit of faster recognition and more frequent PLL skips. It has the lowest algorithm count of any 2LLL method at 16 total.
> 
> You can use ZZ-r as a transition from beginner to full CFOP. Full CFOP might be faster than ZZ-r once you memorize all 78 algs.



enough said, here are the algs:






R U' L' U R' U' L





L' U R U' L U R'





f (R U R' U') F f' (R U R' U') F'





R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R





r U R' U' L' U R U' x'





y' F' r U R' U' r' F R


y F (R U R' U')3 F'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 9, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> f (R U R' U') F f' (R U R' U') F'


Why not the RU algs for this case, like Sune U/U' Sune? (I think I know most of the pi ZZLLs and they're all kinda crappy, but this RUFf alg is especially bad.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Why not the RU algs for this case, like Sune U/U' Sune? (I think I know most of the pi ZZLLs and they're all kinda crappy, but this RUFf alg is especially bad.)


Can you suggest one?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 9, 2019)

He did. Sune U/U' sune, but I prefer sune U sune over other.


----------

